# Monty Python



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Any fans? Used to love some of their sketches and some just werent funny but a few faves:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Love Monty Python, anyone else see Holy Flying Circus? If you didn't watch it on the Iplayer as it's really good, it's available until Saturday 29th.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0162zbx/Holy_Flying_Circus/

_'In 1979, Monty Python made Life of Brian and the debate about what is an acceptable subject for comedy was blown wide open. This is a fantastical re-imagining of the build-up to the release of the film and the controversy it caused'_


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Shame. I was expecting the Spanish enquisition. :lol:


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

.....no one expects the Spanish equisition!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

svended said:


> Shame. I was expecting the Spanish enquisition. :lol:





coljshanks said:


> .....no one expects the Spanish equisition!!!!!! :thumb:


Buggers beet me to it.

Cardinal Biggles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:

Love the pythons. :thumb: :thumb:

Albatross!!!!!


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

Mint !!!!!!!!!!!! got to love the Python and :spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

That Rabits dynamite!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

coljshanks said:


> .....no one expects the Spanish equisition!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anyone got the album they did. It might be on i tunes...inculded are the classics.'Eric the half a bee' and 'sit on my face and tell me that you love me'!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

coljshanks said:


> Has anyone got the album they did. It might be on i tunes...inculded are the classics.'Eric the half a bee' and 'sit on my face and tell me that you love me'!!!


Ive got loads of their albums up in the loft :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

been watching these for years lol


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Ive got loads of their albums up in the loft :thumb:


Same here. :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

ivor said:


> been watching these for years lol


It's only waffer theen! :lol::lol: 
Love that sketch.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Good thread!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Life Of Brian was on again recently - must have seen it over a hundred times now and it still has me in bits


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Me and my daughter watched Life of Brian and Holy Grail at the weekend and she was giggling all the way through both of them. Put the Best of DVD on and she barely raised a twitter.

She keeps putting this scene on from HG. oh bloody hell.lol


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

You can't beat the parrot sketch.

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=npjOSLCR2hE


----------

